# Laptop + Desktop Using Same Internet .



## ygdrasil24 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Tech Geeks,

Problem Statement : Want to acces bsnl broadband internet (UL-750) simultaneously through a Laptop (vis wireless network) and a desktop (via LAN wire).Following are the specs of Hardware.

Modem : BSNL TYPE II wireless (modem+router) . single unit serving as modem and router both. 4 LAN outputs and wireless support.
Laptop : C2,2GB,VISTA etc. Can currently access wireless net.
Desktop C2,4GB,XP ect. Can access net through LAN Wire.

But When one system(laptop/desktop) has enagaged modem, other cannot connect as it is like a dial up , so gives line busy.

Please provide a procedure to access net simultaneously from both systems.

Thanks,
Abhinav


----------



## din (Feb 20, 2009)

Assign IPs like

Modem - 192.168.1.1 (I think its already that IP ?)

Laptop - 192.168.1.2

Desktop - 192.168.1.3

Access the wireless properties of modem via browser, set security key there.

Connect desktop to modem via lan wire.

Connect laptop to modem via wireless - use the security key you set before.

In desktop and in laptop, set the default gateway and preferred DNS as - 192.168.1.1

Thats it. Hope I didn't confuse you


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 20, 2009)

Would we get the same speed in laptop as we get in desktop? Or would it deterirate due to wireless?


----------



## amritpal2489 (Feb 20, 2009)

This method doesnt work...
Not for me atleast...


----------



## din (Feb 21, 2009)

@Ramakrishnan

You will get the same speed

@amritpal2489

What error you get or what problem you face after following this method ?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 21, 2009)

ygdrasil24 said:


> Hi Tech Geeks,
> 
> Problem Statement : Want to acces bsnl broadband internet (UL-750) simultaneously through a Laptop (vis wireless network) and a desktop (via LAN wire).Following are the specs of Hardware.
> 
> ...



i think you have configured your connection in a BRIDGE mode...change the type to PPPoE and it should work ....


----------



## jatt (Nov 10, 2009)

can i able to use two laptops by wifi on single bsnl broadband connection,if yes please tell me procedure for that.i will be very thankful to you.


----------



## dreams (Nov 10, 2009)

AFAIK, no much configuration needed. Enable DHCP in Modem. IP will be assigned automatically. For wireless config, follow Din.

In my house, we have a desktop and 2 lappy. All are connected to Airtel BB. All get the same speed. Desktop using LAN.


----------



## jatt (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for reply but how can i Enable DHCP in Modem.please write in more details.do i need to fill 192.168.1.1 in browser.if yes then i already done but nothing coming when writing that id in browser.

please tell here.i will be very thankful to you for this.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thanks for reply but how can i Enable DHCP in Modem.please write in more details.do i need to fill 192.168.1.1 in browser.if yes then i already done but nothing coming when writing that id in browser.

please tell here.i will be very thankful to you for this.


----------



## dreams (Nov 11, 2009)

Your IP address for modem should be either 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
username would be admin password would be admin or in some cases password would be password

Once you login, then you can enable DHCP. Let us know whether you are able to access the modem page first.


----------



## jatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yes i can able to .thanks a lot for reply.thanks again.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i enabled but what i need to change in between two ip address,i mean to say that i m filling same 192.168.1.1 on both laptops.or i need to change one from them.please guide in more details.


----------



## dreams (Nov 12, 2009)

If you enable DHCP, then in both laptop and desktop, select obtain ip address automatically. for wireless config too.


----------



## jatt (Nov 12, 2009)

still confused that can i able to use both laptops at the same time,because i want to use laptops only not desktops.please suggest.i will be very thankful to you for this.


----------



## dreams (Nov 12, 2009)

Login to modem, select wireless.
Under basic option, 
Select enable wireless, 
provide a SSID (Valid name to identify ur w/l)

Under security, 
Select SSID, 
Network authentication - Open,
WEP Encryption - Enabled
Encryption strength - 64bit
Current network key - 1
Network key - provide anything complex (This is ur key to connect to ur w/l)
Save/Apply

Now, enable w/l in lappy, it wil scan and show a list of conn avail, select ur conn displayed with ur SSID, it will ask for the key, provide the network key, and it wil get connected.
The same applies to your other lappy too.

I cant teach u more than this..if still issues, provide the screenshot of your modem wireless page.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Nov 15, 2009)

A STEP BY STEP GUIDE TO USE SINGLE INTERNET CONNECTION ON BOTH LAPTOP AND DESKTOP

Step 1: We have to set first the modem settings. To do that go to browser and type 192.168.1.1
It will ask for the username and password

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/3046/13592663.jpg

Enter the username “admin” and password “admin” or it can be “password”.
 I am assuming that you haven’t changed your modem password. These are the default password of every modem. If you are still not able to open it then watch the modem back side, there the username and password is written.
Step2: after entering to the router settings you will see window like this

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/7687/81817915.jpg

There click on the WAN settings:

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/1383/96667489.jpg

If you get multiple entries then you can first delete all of them and then clicking on the Add button start with the new settings:

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/3052/33899383.jpg

Enable Quality of service (optional)
Then click on Next

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/8130/68862778.jpg

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/2919/23579121.jpg

Now in this window enter your username and password which is given by bsnl to connect to the internet, and press Next Button

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/1764/40142893.jpg

In the next window don’t forget to disable the firewall, at it will block your ports for torrent downloading.
In the end you will get summary like this


*img697.imageshack.us/img697/3616/17337344.jpg

Save it and then Press SAVE/REBOOT button
No extra settings are required. The router will automatically assigned IP through DHCP server to all the computer which will get connected to your computer.

Ya onething don’t forget to Secure your wireless Network using WEP encryption. For that refer to google you will easily get details.


----------



## dreams (Nov 17, 2009)

^^ wonderfully done. A summary of this is posted above by me.

For WEP, the guy can refer my post rather than searching Google.


----------



## jatt (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks a lot for help here,but i could not able to connect both,because one system is using vista operating system.i could not able to configure in windows vista.please guide here i will be very thankful to you for this.


----------



## dreams (Nov 17, 2009)

All the above screenshots and steps are to be done in the modem page. Doesnt make sense if u r using xp, vista or even windows 7.

Please post the steps u r following and if possible with screenshots to further get help.

It seems, we all suggest/advice what to be done, and u turn up and say it is stil not working without mentioning what exactly is happening at ur end and what steps u had followed till now.

PS: Are you a spammer by any chance????


----------

